# Hello, new to this place :)



## vicious monkey (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is my little girl Anisa

















Playing with her toy










Napping is always good 

Oops, changed a web image hoster, hope the pictures are ok now


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm only able to see the first pic of Anisa. She looks beautiful! And I like her name, too. :wink:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I get the Imagestatiion error


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i see all of them fine. pretty kitty!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

I can see 'em, and shes soooo cute!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

What a pretty cat! My husband would love to have one just like her.


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

what a cute little kitty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think she's beautiful, but look who's talking! My Precious still has the buff color on her head, but it gradually gets darker. I knew Annissa would like her name! 

Welcome!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!! Jeanie, what's the story? Do you know this cat?? :lol


----------



## Shye (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm new too. She is a beautiful cat with a name that matches


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

she's friggen adorable


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww what a pretty cat and love the colors, what kind is she? @@@


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Very, very, very cute! >><<<


----------



## vicious monkey (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you for all the replies  Well, I have no idea what kind of cat she is, All I know is she that is a DSH  I think she has some siamese in her, but I dont have much knowledge about cat breeds  Well, here are some more of her photos, enjoy 


















looks like its going to tip over soon :? (which never happened)










Must.... obey...mistress's command, more... toy buying...


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Hello, new to this place*

She's so beautiful!
Looks like she's a right little mischief as well :lol: 

seashell


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She looks as if she has more than a bit of Siamese in her. That's what I meant when I said "look who's talking" and that Precious' face was not as dark. She is stocky, so I would guess that she has a lot of traditional, or Apple Head Siamese in her bloodlines! Does she have blue eyes? 
Does she talk a lot?


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

There's no doubt that she's siamese, you could've convinced me that she was purebred.


----------



## vicious monkey (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh, so she is a siamese then :shock: Now when people ask me what breed she is, I can give them a certain answer, thank you so much  And yes, she does talk a lot, and she always makes sure that I hear her commands  About her eyes, she has a really dark red/brown color, is this a common color for a cat's eye? But in any case, she is a real sweet heart, pretty active, loves to be around me (if not on me)


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

She is very beautiful!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Pure siamese have blue eyes, so she must be a mix. I think the color you're describing is normal, though I can't say for sure because I'm terrible with colors!

When someone asks what breed she is just answer with "siamese-mix", that's what I do when someone asks about my Punky. :wink:


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

She's soooo beautiful!!!! :)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hahaha nice shots!

I love the one with her hands covering her face.. cute


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe your cat is so pretty, I love how the colors blend gradually darker. No more pictures, too cute to bear hehe jk


----------

